# how to straighten gunwhale on aluminum jon



## daniel_loz (Jun 20, 2009)

My 1448 Monark has one spot where the gunwhale is dented in. Its not a sharp dent and is towards the center of the boat. Is there any way to straighten this out on my own? My boat was a work boat in its prior life and as such has plenty of "character." I can deal with all of it because the boat was also beefed up substantially with new aluminum and welding to compensate for the abuse it sustained. I would just like to straighten the gunwhale out if possible. There is a guy somewhat locally that specializes in welding aluminum and stainless steel. I have been told he does lots of aluminum boat repair and if I have too I will see if he cant remove the dent. Anybody have any tricks up their sleeve?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 20, 2009)

Depends on the damage, is it a round tube gunwhale? Pics would make this go easier and get you some better answers.

Jamie


----------



## daniel_loz (Jun 20, 2009)

https://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv187/theoutfitter/Turtle%20Creek%20Mall%20Location/1448%20Jon%20Boat/100_0801.jpg

That picture is looking from the transom of the boat and the dent is on the right hand side. Its right before the deck starts. The top of the gunwhale is round.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 21, 2009)

jirwin6985 said:


> I would either try claming a 2x4 on the outside and claming on both sides and at the bend and see if you can straignten it that way...or a rubber mallet...this first on should work. Just clamp befor the bend and after it...than put another on the bend and slowly tighten it untill it straightens just be carfull not to crush the tube..
> Joe




This is the way I did one and no one could tell it had been caved in about 6 inches.Just go slow and careful.Aluminum will crack if it's flexed to much.


----------



## daniel_loz (Jun 21, 2009)

So do I use a piece of 2x4 on the inside and outside? or just the outside? I am assuming you were talking about using three fairly large C-clamps correct? I think as long as I go slow this method should work since the bend isnt sharp or abrupt. I was thinking of using the 2x4 on the outside and a 1x4 on the inside just to have some barrier between the clamp and the metal...The 1x4 would still allow plenty of flex.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 21, 2009)

You should be able to brace across the top on either side of the dent, then a spreader in the middle actually press it back out. A possible speder might be something a wratcheting or scew type cargo bar for pickup beds. You may also need to brace along the side that is not bent to kkep pressure going into the bend.


----------



## TJBrown (Jun 21, 2009)

Also, tap the metal as you move it with a hammer. The vibration fom the shock will allow the metal to release more as you move it and be less likely to crack. Take it slow and tap, tap, tap. We use this when straightening frames. You would be supprised how much more you can move a piece of metal by tapping it as it is moving.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 21, 2009)

If that doesn't work. Strap that joker to a tree sideways and use a come along to slowly pull the bow out of it.


----------



## daniel_loz (Jun 21, 2009)

I had to go get some larger C-clamps this afternoon, but the straightening is hopefully going to happen tonight. As far as the come-a-long method goes...it was my first thought and I actually went so far as to actually get my come-a-long out and strapped it to a tree when I realized that it was probably a little much. I dont think the bend is anywhere near severe enough to use something as strong as a come-a-long. I figured it would probably do more harm than good.


----------

